# Visual Alarm Notification? Where?



## mtlogcabin (Jun 25, 2013)

[F] 907.5.2.3.1 Public and common areas.

Visible alarm notification appliances shall be provided in public areas and common areas.

Chapter 11

COMMON USE. Interior or exterior circulation paths , rooms, spaces or elements that are not for public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people

PUBLIC-USE AREAS. Interior or exterior rooms or spaces that are made available to the general public.

I have a fully sprinkled 15,000 sq ft doctors office. The main floor is an eye doctor/clinic the lower level is unfinished for future doctors office.

We consider the exam rooms to be a public/common use area as defined in Chapter 11 and therefore 907.5.2.3.1 requires visible alarm notification appliances in the exam rooms. As usual the alarms come in as deferred submittals  as part of the value engineering and we are getting resistance that we are not interpreting this section properly and therefore driving the cost up. The commentary supports our position. How do others handle exam rooms and visible notification requirements?


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2013)

not sure if I would call them public area

would make sure that the room met the db level


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 25, 2013)

From the 2006 Edition of the IBC, Ch. 11:

*COMMON USE = *Interior or exterior circulation paths, rooms, spaces or elements that are not for

public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people.



*PUBLIC-USE AREAS = *Interior or exterior rooms or spaces that are made available to the general

public.

The definitions from Ch. 11 differ in their descriptions. Which definition will you actually apply?

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 25, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> From the 2006 Edition of the IBC, Ch. 11:*COMMON USE = *Interior or exterior circulation paths, rooms, spaces or elements that are not for
> 
> public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people.
> 
> ...


 Public use area fits best the waiting areas but common use describes a Dr & patient use of the room since the patient does not have access to the exam room without an invite/permission.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 25, 2013)

I vote that visual notification devices be installed, because there are times when the patient

is the only one in the room, ..either waiting for the Dr. / Nurse to come in, or to come back in

after the exam.

.


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure if chapter 11 and chapter 9 mesh

907.5.2.3.1 Public and common areas.

Visible alarm notification appliances shall be provided in public areas and common areas.

"""common areas"""

""""COMMON USE"""

I stay with audio heard in the room at required db level

Visuals where the public can wonder


----------



## midwestFCO (Jun 25, 2013)

Agree and have required them in exam rooms in the past.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 25, 2013)

> How do others handle exam rooms and visible notification requirements?


Just like restrooms open to the public, if someone not intimate with the building has access to a space, that space gets covered with a visual notification appliance.


----------



## cda (Jun 25, 2013)

so if a door is unlocked in a room in a  building and the public could wonder into it, does it need a visual device?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 25, 2013)

A visual appliance in each exam room.  Audible not provided in exam rooms if coverage is provide by corridor devices.


----------



## peach (Jun 25, 2013)

NFPA 72 Chapter 7 gives pretty clear guidance; the problem I have with speaker coverage from common areas is the case of blind patients. The ambient sound level is hard to measure, since we usually perform finals before there is an ambient/in use sound level.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 25, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> there are times when the patientis the only one in the room


OP states this is an eye doctor, maybe something that slaps the occupant would be a better notification than standard visual.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 26, 2013)

The OP also stated that cost is a factor in this design requirement.



> and we are getting resistance that we are not interpreting this section properly and therefore driving the cost up.


I'm thinking that those Slapper type notification devices will be too expensive!  

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2013)

This Eye clinic has 22 exam rooms so it is a significant cost or should I say change order the alarm designer does not want to do because he did not figure it in the bid. Probably why he got the contract in the first place


----------



## cda (Jun 26, 2013)

just hope they are not sticking a needle in my eye when the visual goes off


----------

